# Why can't I connect to http://192.168.0.1



## rpage

I am trying to connect to http://192.168.0.1 so I can change settings on my router but I always get the error page:

The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings.

Pleae anyone what do I do to solve this?


----------



## GRudger

I had the same problem. I think it was my firewall and/or my modem that was doing it.


----------



## DoubleHelix

Did you verify that's the correct address for your router? This information is in the documentation for the router.


----------



## DERALAAND

192.168.1.1
192.168.1.100
192.168.2.100


----------



## Bob Cerelli

DERALAAND,

Could you clarify what to do with the the IP addresses:

192.168.1.1
192.168.1.100
192.168.2.100


----------



## DERALAAND

Bob, 

Last week I went to friends house because of networking issues (just got dsl and a router and couldn't make it work) Of course I donned my cape and tights and flew over there. I couldn't figure the thing out either . He wound up spending some time with tech support Linksys/India (joke) and after going through the normal set-up stuff (done and redone 10 times) Tech support finally had him change the IP for the router from the default to 192.168.2.100
Then everything worked

Sorry about the crappy answer it was 1:30 a.m. and I was needing sleep but my fingers kept clicking and typing (only free time without interuption from others)

"D"


----------



## Bob Cerelli

DERALAAND,

But don't you need to be able to access your router in order to be able to change anything? It doesn't sound like they can even get that far. 

rpage,

1. What IP address is the computer getting?
2. If it is not something like 192.168.0.x, then either the router is not set up for DHCP or the connection to it is not working. If this is the case, try manually configuring a workstation with something like 192.168.0.2 and a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0.


----------



## DERALAAND

we, first need to know what router this person is using.....

"D"


----------



## rtriebes

D-Link Dl-604


----------



## Bob Cerelli

rpage,

Rather than all the guessing going on, can you provide the IP information on your computer

Start / Run / CMD (or command if Win9x)

then

IPCONFIG /all

At least provide the IP address of the computer and gateway IP.


----------



## DoubleHelix

Bob, this thread is over two years old, and the poster hasn't even been here since January of 2005.


----------



## JohnWill

Bob's traveling in a time warp. 

I think we'll close this one, I think it's pointless to keep it open.


----------

